# any hear of steelhead hitting the AuSable



## A_Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2005)

ive heard that steelhead are hitting the AuSable is this true, anyone been up there and layed into them yet?

Thanks, Rex


----------



## steelymike (Aug 10, 2005)

all i can tell ya is get up there and hit it hard because this warm weather ain't gonna last forever


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

A _Outdoorsman ,
My info is 2nd hand ,but comes from reliable source my father ,there are not great numbers of fish in the river but fishing has picked up some, there are a few steelhead being takan and some are fresh run .

LARRY


----------



## I'm Hooked (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm thinking about the Au Sable for steelhead the first weekend in Feb...Any thoughts? Is it worth the trip? I haven't heard too much about the action on the river. Just curious. Thanks, Todd.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised... we got a big push in WI a couple of weeks ago... I'm sure MI rivers had the same luck.

Zob


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I called Wellmans the other day, when it rained and was so warm. They told me there are a few Steelhead being caught - mostly upstream, and mostly not real fresh fish. They also said there have been some Browns caught from the piers lately, and some nice ones.


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

hit the water this afternoon, mid-30's and light wind. stuck with fresh brown eggs, and tossed some hardware. results were one hooked and lost after a couple minute battle. did see the fish once and seemed to be a male with some color to it. so..............there is at least one fish in the river.
fish was hooked between Rea rd and whirlpool.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks for the report sprigdog. I hope to get up there soon and give it a try.


----------



## I'm Hooked (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for the all reports! I hope to hook into a few of them the weekend of Feb.3/4. Maybe I'll see some of you guys out there! Thanks again, Todd.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Going this Friday. Will post on Tuesday.


----------

